# Graco AAA 395 Finish Pro



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

I got one of these a month ago that I use solely for lacquers and clears. My sales rep says I can use a separate hose and gun and use this for latex as well. I doubt I will, as i'd prefer to keep it a dedicated machine, but is anyone else using it for both, and if so, how is it with latex?


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Ya, so my rep stopped in for a beer an hour ago, and we were talking about using these for latex. We've agreed that they work awesome for anything you want to put through them (as long as it's for "finishing"). 

He told me a "painter" bought one not too long ago and brought it back a week later complaining about how it was horrible for painting ceilings. Ya. The dude was using the air assist line for ceiling paint. Can we gets any stupidder? WTF :blink:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

maybe he thought it was a do all pump. :shrug: not sure.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

It can be, I suppose, if you switch out your hose and gun. You don't need to be using a $800 HVLP hose and gun for ceiling work!! 

After all, the pump is still a 395 - and can still be used like any other 395 if you don't use the built in compressor or the HVLP gun.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Rcon said:


> It can be, I suppose, if you switch out your hose and gun. You don't need to be using a $800 HVLP hose and gun for ceiling work!!
> 
> After all, the pump is still a 395 - and can still be used like any other 395 if you don't use the built in compressor or the HVLP gun.


Yep, it is multi function like that.


----------

